# swaying problems



## macrael (Feb 3, 2008)

i was led to belive that the 2004 nissan sentra was in part of cutting cost in the design ,was they got rid of the front sway bars and was wondering how i could get a set on my car i heard that spec v and gt s have them but i noticed also that they have a five bolt pattern but i have never had the please of comparing these two front end suspensions together my question is ? am i able to install front end sway bars or what can i do to stop the melo dramatic body roll when it s realy windy out side or when thers lots of snow


----------

